# single action HK P9



## jgp1harley (Oct 22, 2009)

I came across this gun in my dad's junk drawer and am looking for the value, I have looked it up in the blue book but it is not listed there. Maybe someone can help it is a P9 not the P9s and is single action the finish is 90% to 95% and there is two clips.It was built from 1969 to 1978 and they only made 485. I was told this is a rare sim-auto.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

Pictures would help a lot, do you have the original box, manual, and other items, all help in value determination.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

nevermind... missed part of the facts.


----------



## jgp1harley (Oct 22, 2009)

only have gun and one extra clip no manuel or box, every thing is in great working order, I wuill try to post pics this evening


----------

